# Senior Dog, Dirty Wall



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

For a couple of months Buck has ben rubbing against a small section of the livingroom wall where the hallway starts back to the bedrooms. There is a fake "door jamb" there that sticks out about 2 inches. He starts there and goes the 3 or so feet down the wall,leaning as hard as he can against the wall, turns and goes back leaning against the wall, etc. May repeat this 4-5 times. You can imagine how the wall looks. I couldn't not figure out what in the world he was doing--nad never done this beore in all his years til a couple of months ago.

Yesterday it hit me. He will still throw rags, etc around from time to time, chase squirrels in the back yard, trots instead of walking, gets all exceited about supper when they get meat & veggies in with their kibble. He is on his toes when he thinks he is going for a walk or ride, and he will almost drag you until you get him settled down. BUT he does have arthritis in his hips. He is a little slow getting up and down (fine once up or down) but I realized that I had not seen him get on his back and roll and kick his legs for some time. He gets his face down on the carpet and rubs it, and sometimes he gets on his side and "digs" a little with legs stretched out. But no more on the back rolling and kicking legs. I have also noticed he will stretch out his front legs, but never stretches out his back legs any more--you know how they will stretch them one at a time, or move foreward until both back legs are kinda stretched. 

I think that is his way of scratching his back since he no longer rolls. He tilts and leans hard and I think it makes the skin on the top of his back move to the side he is rubbing and has about the same effect has rolling. Poor old man. But he will be 11 day after tomorrow. (Just a few minutes ago he was running up and down the fence barking at the cocker on the other side that was doing the same thing.) I have increased his MSM/Gluco by one cap a day. Gets 2 in the morning, 1 at night. did this a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

So he's adjusted? Can't blame him.....nothing like a good back scratch....:lol:


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

We had the same thing with our Molly who lived to be almost 16. She found the underside of the arm on the couch.....and believe me.......there was so much dirt and grease!!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I will never scold him, bless his old heart, just keep washing the wall. I broke my wrist about 8 years ago and how well i remember my arm itching and not being able to scratch it.


----------



## shaneamber (Apr 20, 2005)

Each one of our 4 have a favorite place to rub up against,just like Buck. I just clean every so often and let them enjoy.
Sam,however has found a new spot that gets his back.He wait's until I recline all the way back and then walks under the back and rubs his back.I and the chair bounce back and forth as he gets just the right spot.Sometimes I have to push back to stay reclined.This goes on until I tell him to stop.The movement is bad enough,but when he gets the right spot,he moans and groans. It just sounds soooooo wrong. :doh: 
Shane


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

Mr. Clean eraser works wonders on the rubbings of goldens. My 14 year old has what we call racing stripes (not too fast) down both sides of the stair walls. We just use the eraser once a week and it does the trick. We always thought it was because we have 3 cats and she thought she was a cat. It's kind of funny to see a 75 pound golden avoid an 8 pound cat that is mad at her.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Maybe he would welcome you reaching over and giving him a good scratch all over. Poor guy. Give him a hug for us!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Oh i do scratch him. Not only that, I use my fingers and massage him up and down his spine as i did KayCee when she had her knee surgeries and was resricted for 4 weeks and then 6 weeks. His eyes will roll back,and he will moan and make strange noises like Shane's Sam.


----------



## mojosmum (May 20, 2005)

:lol: SO DO I!!!!! :lol:


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

What a great mom you are!


----------



## goldencrazy (Dec 15, 2005)

We always had dirty streaks down our stairway wall, under the handrail. Abbey would rub all the way down, hopping and popping up to hit her back on the underside of the handrail to get her back scratched. Here's a great pic of her in the act (notice mblondetoo's former house slipper in the shape of a cat that was claimed as a favorite carry-around next to Abbey):


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

That is really a great picture. And Brandy's Mom, i would do the same for my human kids! LOL


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Samson slides along the wall all the way down the stairs. I think initially, it was a crutch....being nervous going down the stairs. Now I think it's habit.... I don't think he's doing it to scratch his back, though....

Rick


----------

